# Classic Covers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are some beautiful 20th century front covers from Successful Farming magazine.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...ing_119-sl30091


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Mike. They are pretty cool!


----------

